# new from blitz detailing



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

new kit in



BlitzDetailing said:


> We've got a load of new arrivals and re-stocks.
> 
> www.blitzdetailinguk.com - Use code 'DW10' for 10% off
> 
> ...


----------

